# Récupérer des données sur un Mac 68xx



## Breiz (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien fait une recherche, mais pas trouvé de réponse meme approximative à mon problème.
Pour aider un ami possesseur d'un vieux mac 6800 quelque chose comme ca, type boite  à gateau plus que pizza, à récupérer données et logiciel DAO. Comment peut-on envisager la chose ?
La bête, antique et solennelle possède des ports ADB, Ethernet, Rj 11 et autres sorties multi-broches. Plus d'écran, plus de clavier.
Bien sur pas de port USB ni de Firewire.
Concernant le logiciel DAO je pense pouvoir le récupérer sur un iMac Tournesol qui tourne en 10.4.11 et en 9.2.2, si le dernier des systèmes Mac Motorola est capable de faire tourner quelque chose qui doit dater de Mac Os 5 ou 6.
Pour l'examen des données du disque dur de l'ancêtre, j'ai sous la main un MacBook Pro et l'iMac déjà cité, dans un lointain grenier je devrai pouvoir récupérer un imac G3 333MHz, et un 500 MHz, sans etre sur de l'état de fonctionnement des ports Ethernet.
Merci de vos commentaires avisés


----------



## gmaa (25 Février 2011)

Dur dur!
Une idée : sortir le disque... le mettre dans une boîte pour le brancher en USB, ATA, 
Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'on sache lire ce format de fichier... quoique ce devait être pas loin du format MS-DOS.


----------



## Breiz (25 Février 2011)

j'ai bien pensé à cette solution déjà un peu hard, mais ou trouver une interface de sortie entre le DD de l'époque (aucune idée sur la question) et les cablages moderne genre usb ou autre


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Probablement / peut être que cet adaptateur devrait pouvoir lire l'ancien disque dur.


----------



## Breiz (25 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Probablement / peut être que cet adaptateur devrait pouvoir lire l'ancien disque dur.



Thks pour l'info
Avant de faire l'investissement je pense connaitre un bidouilleur sur Pécé qui devrait avoir ce genre d'outil

Mais en parcourant les forums j'ai trouvé des infos concernant la liaison de 2 mac par cable ethernet, cette solution est elle envisageable dans la config qui me préoccupe


----------



## gmaa (25 Février 2011)

*6800* m'étonne... 
Ce fut un processeur Motorola en concurrence à l'époque avec le 8086 d'Intel. 
Cela ne nous rajeunit pas!
Je n'ai pas souvenance que ce processeur fut dans une machine Apple.

Il serait utile de connaître de quel machine il s'agit vraiment.
Ceci peut aider : *http://fr.academic.ru/dic.nsf/frwiki/1097775*


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2011)

Ethernet est une solution pour peu qu'on prenne pour communiquer avec le "vieux" un mac sous 10.3 ou antérieur. Après c'est plus compliqué. (je communique régulièrement entre un emac sous 10.3.9 et un centris 650 sous système 8)

Le souci, c'est que pour configurer la com sur le vieux mac sans clavier et sans écran, ça va être dur

La récupération du disque du risque d'être plus simple mais encore faut-il la bonne interface. Suivant le modèle du mac, tu n'as pas les mêmes besoins : IDE, SCSI

Pour la suite, si tu as un mac capable de faire tourner classic et si l'appli de DAO est bien écrite, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème de la faire tourner sur un mac moderne (je fais ça aussi).
Pour les macs encore plus récents sans Classic, il faut utiliser sheepshaver.

Mais le problème préalable, c'est de récupérer le contenu du disque dur


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi , le plus simple
Retirer le disque dur du 6800
Le monter dans un boitier adapté ....à 80% en SCSI 50 broches
Connecter ce disque dur externe SCSI ensuite à l'unité centrale ... disposant d'une connectique SCSI
Powerbook G3 Wallstreet PowerBookG3 Pismo


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Juillet 2012)

Si tu nous donnais une indication sur le modèle, ça aiderais bien pour savoir ce que tu peux avoir dedans. 

Des boites à gâteau, il y en a eu pas mal. 

S'il n'est pas possible de trouver une étiquette avec le modèle dessus, télécharge MacTracker  . consulte ce site et cherche un/des modèles qui semblent s'en approcher le plus. À partir de là, tu pourra vaguement ou précisément savoir si le disque est en IDE ou en SCSI. La deuxième hypothèse compliquant les choses plus que la première. 


Pour le reste, il est clair que la solution de mettre le disque dur dans un boitier externe est certainement la solution la plus facile à mettre ne &#339;uvre. Pour les questions de format de formatage, pas de souci : ton iMac les lira très certainement.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2012)

Si ça peut dépanner, j'ai peut être encore un boitier pour disque dur externe SCSI.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2012)

Le message d'origine date de février 2011
Je suppose que Breiz a pu se débrouiller depuis


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Juillet 2012)

Hum... j'avais pas fait attention à ce détail là... ça fait deux fois en pas longtemps... F'audrait que j'attende d'être un peux plus réveillé le matin avant d'écrire mon premier message.... :rose:


----------

